# Double smoked Bacon



## lazeretto (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm looking for advice on double smoked bacon.  I heard about a guy who bought  a whole slab of smoked bacon from a local butcher and then smoked it a second time.


----------



## lazeretto (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks for the great advice.  I have a Masterbuilt electric smoker and I'm going to use my Amazin smoker.  I was thinking of using a little heat

also.  I'm from N.E. Pa and it's usually colder around here by now.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 23, 2015)

I would use a lite smoke and heat say under 120 for a couple hours ( 5-6 )


----------



## lazeretto (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks for the advice can't wait to try it.  Maybe between Christmas & New Years if the weather permits.


----------

